# Virtual bartender



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

A bit like that obedient chicken thing, but perhaps one more for the lads

http://www.virtualbartender.beer.com/beer_usa.htm


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

She wouldn't do anything for me


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The bouncer wasn't too impressed when I asked her to "strip naked please" :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It wouldn't even load for me. :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wow !

Be more specific !!! Thanks !!!She nearly does it all !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

she is lovely. I asked her to kiss me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I had her 1st mate so you have "seconds".... [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

I got I.D'd at the bar and security asked me to leave


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

"show" is the best command....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

try kiss on its own


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

tits or ass is good too!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

She can do the splits and a handstand, but can't do a backflip! 

And I got a visit from the bouncer!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Good job my desk has alot of room under it!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Good job my desk has alot of room under it!!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

take off your top and pillow fight are good


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Try "Fake" 

jwball - how the hell did you think of pillow fight :?: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lick is a nice command...

Captn Perv


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Try typing in 'dance on bar'


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

get naked too!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul, I never used the expression "fake" in this way !

CRIKEY ! try BALLS !!!


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

rub thighs and beer.com god I lurve this girl! :lol: pant like a dog, handstand


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Paul, I never used the expression "fake" in this way !


Never happened to you eh John! :wink:

Cartwheel, headbang, dance......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Never :roll:

Hows the motor ? Any news yet matey? :?


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

bend over & wiggle (please) :lol:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

M T Pickering said:


> She wouldn't do anything for me


Try

top

bottom

strip

jump

beer

wet


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sing. :lol:


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Sing. :lol:


nice one!

she does impressive press-ups...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

belly button. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

angry


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

kiss a girl... :roll:

lol!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

swallow doesn't work

   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PUT IN FIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

magic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

RIP


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kiss a girl... fantastic... thanks Lou


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Surprised actually that a gal like this has not heard of tit w4ank :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Surprised actually that a gal like this has not heard of tit w4ank :?


She does, but you have to ask her nicely :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

spit roast.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> spit roast.


Doesn't work... tried it ages ago!

The best IMO are

- snog
- fight
- tickle

:roll:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

eat banana.......apparently :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> eat banana.......apparently :roll:


  Flippin' 'eck!!

Not in the same league but......

Headbang
Tap
Air Guitar (or "rock" as you can type it quicker! :roll: )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW banana !


----------

